
Our family, divided by the Troubles (2016) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/aug/06/our-family-divided-by-the-troubles
======
mathieuh
As a Northern Irish person born in England to a French mother, I have no stake
in either side. What I will say is the marching for hours on end annoys _me_ ,
let alone native Catholic Norn Ironers.

Especially when the burn effigies of young Catholic boys who had just died.

And they insist that we are eroding their "culture", how about you stop
burning Irish flags (although the type of people who go to the bonfires
usually end up with an Indian or Côte d'Ivoirien flag)

